# Tool Talk > Machines >  Tree climbing machine - GIF

## Jon

Tree climbing machine.



Your browser does not support the video tag.


Previously:

tree remover GIF
tree processor GIF
Tree tying machine
Moving a 40-ton oak tree
Excavator slicing tree GIF
1964 Tree stomper by R.G. LeTourneau
Tree stump corer
Sliding-log trick for felling a hung tree - GIF

----------

Frank S (Sep 21, 2018),

Marine2171 (Sep 21, 2018),

Moby Duck (Sep 21, 2018),

PJs (Sep 23, 2018),

ranald (Sep 23, 2018),

rgsparber (Oct 9, 2018),

rlm98253 (Sep 21, 2018),

Seedtick (Sep 21, 2018)

----------


## IAMSatisfied

Something tells me this is NOT OSHA compliant. I wonder how fast he can come down.  :Lol:

----------

PJs (Sep 23, 2018)

----------


## Frank S

Neat little gadget. I wonder when someone here in the USA will decide to make an extreme sport out of racing to the top of a tree on one of those.
A larger version might be a good tool for linemen. Say one large enough to carry 2 men and a pair of cross arms plus tools.
Never mind we already have bucket trucks for that LOL

----------


## Toolmaker51

> Something tells me this is NOT OSHA compliant. I wonder how fast he can come down.



Descent speed will be controlled by how fast he can flap, and befitting one hilarious lyric. It suggests there is plenty to do, even when some less imaginative say there isn't...

"Well you can jump off a roof
Pretend you can fly
Maybe you'll bounce
Maybe you'll die
Maybe you'll splat
And flap until that"

excerpt from "Waffle Stomp" Joe Walsh

still bored?

"Have doughnuts and coffee
With Colonel Khadafi
Write a new novel
That's perfectly awful
Buy some new work boots
Stomp on a waffle or two"

----------

PJs (Sep 23, 2018)

----------


## Ralphxyz

Just make sure any branches are trimmed, these trees looked rather concentric, the same diameter bottom to top what happens with a tapered trunk?

Ralph

----------

PJs (Sep 23, 2018)

----------


## KustomsbyKent

It looks like it doesn't matter on the diameter, the way the rollers are positioned that it would maintain force as the diameter changes... within reason though, the tree can't be too small, or too large.

----------

PJs (Sep 23, 2018),

rgsparber (Oct 9, 2018)

----------


## Jon

Interesting takeoff on a spiked shoe solution for climbing trees, but for climbing metal or concrete poles:



Your browser does not support the video tag.

----------

greyhoundollie (Oct 9, 2018),

KustomsbyKent (Oct 9, 2018),

NortonDommi (Oct 13, 2018),

oldcaptainrusty (Oct 9, 2018),

Seedtick (Oct 9, 2018)

----------


## Frank S

I made some similar devices to hold a scaffold plank on the side of pipes and wood columns for the boat houses I used to make. Never thought of attching them to my shoes though.

----------


## rgsparber

> Something tells me this is NOT OSHA compliant. I wonder how fast he can come down.



I suspect he can come down at "terminal velocity" (pun intended).

Rick

----------


## rgsparber

> Interesting takeoff on a spiked shoe solution for climbing trees, but for climbing metal or concrete poles:
> 
> <video controls autoplay loop>
> <source src="https://s3-us-west-1.amazonaws.com/hmt-forum/rebar_pole_climbing_shoes.mp4" type="video/mp4">
> Your browser does not support the video tag.
> </video>



I think this is more of a square or rectangular post. It is wide enough that the two bars that wrap around do not hit.

Rick

----------

Jon (Oct 10, 2018),

PJs (Oct 14, 2018)

----------


## Jon

Mark II:



Your browser does not support the video tag.

----------

Moby Duck (Oct 12, 2018),

rgsparber (Oct 12, 2018),

Seedtick (Oct 12, 2018)

----------


## Ed

Excellent idea. If I had one of those I also would be tempted to climb a tall coconut tree :Thumbs Up: .. Nah not really I don't do heights.  :Lol:

----------


## Frank S

the only thing I would add would be a safety belt pants and boots I'm not going up any tree wearing shorts and barefoot.

----------


## mbshop

As a kid living on a small island in the Pacific, you basically first learned to climb mango trees and coconut trees. No devices needed !

----------


## Jon

Mark III. $332.





Marketed with some OSHA-ish verbiage:




> Column Climber and Column Claw can be used freely in accordance with current fall protection standards: OSHA, HSE, CSA, ANSIColumn Climber is classified as both an access device and a work platformOur Column Claw satisfies 100% tie-off, 2-0 foot fall arrest while ascending/descending and at the work point.Meets or exceeds: ANSI Z359.1, ANSI Z359.3, OSHA 1926.502Column Climber has been reviewed by *OSHAs Directorate of Construction.
> *OSHA does not approve or endorse products.



More: Column Climber  Faster, Safer, Smarter

----------

KustomsbyKent (Dec 9, 2018),

PJs (Dec 7, 2018),

Seedtick (Dec 6, 2018),

that_other_guy (Dec 26, 2018)

----------


## Jon



----------

baja (Dec 22, 2018),

Seedtick (Dec 21, 2018),

that_other_guy (Dec 26, 2018),

Toolmaker51 (Dec 20, 2018)

----------


## Frank S

> 



 I can feel my Achilles tearing just looking at those

----------


## Toolmaker51

But think; lots of cash saved on insoles.

----------

Miloslav (Dec 22, 2018)

----------


## bruce.desertrat

OW! OW! OW! OW! OW!

Also, would these be considered steel-toed safety sandals?  :Lol:

----------

Miloslav (Dec 22, 2018)

----------


## ranald

> I can feel my Achilles tearing just looking at those



And the fascia of both feet. must have been the shoes James bond used to practice for running over alligators.

----------


## gatz

I'll bet they last longer than those re-purposed tire tread versions in SE Asia

----------


## Papa Bill

Ironman's shower shoes???

----------

Toolmaker51 (Dec 26, 2018)

----------


## Toolmaker51

> I'll bet they last longer than those re-purposed tire tread versions in SE Asia



I don't know about Asia, south of the border, huaraches were rampant, even at retail in CA, really whole Southwest.
Until radial tires  :Frown:

----------

Papa Bill (Jan 2, 2019),

PJs (Dec 26, 2018)

----------


## Jon

I thought we had squeezed this one dry. But check out this well dressed gentleman!



Your browser does not support the video tag.

----------

Andyt (Jun 9, 2019),

baja (Jun 9, 2019),

rgsparber (Jun 8, 2019),

Seedtick (Jun 8, 2019),

Toolmaker51 (Jun 8, 2019)

----------


## Ralphxyz

Thanks Jon, well this works until you come to a branch!

Ralph

----------


## Jon

Your browser does not support the video tag.

----------

baja (Jun 21, 2019),

Seedtick (Jun 20, 2019)

----------


## Ralphxyz

Coconut harvesting, no branches in the way!! It would be nice to require videos to actually show something being used/done.


Ralph

----------


## Frank S

The head wave tells it all. This young lady has given her full approval of the device

----------


## Ralphxyz

She didn't do anything with the device besides go up and down she didn't actually show that it helped pick any coconuts.

Now I would like to see a rotary wheel so that one could get the coconuts on the other side of the tree.

Ralph

----------


## greyhoundollie

She isnt in a coconut tree. That looks like a giant bamboo.

----------

IAMSatisfied (Jun 20, 2019)

----------


## Toolmaker51

> She isnt in a coconut tree. That looks like a giant bamboo.



Hybrid giant bamboo coconuts?

----------


## Ralphxyz

Still she is not demonstrating that the device helps to do any work, just that it can climb.

Wonder why they need to climb a giant bamboo, usually the just chop them down.

Ralph

----------


## IAMSatisfied

> Still she is not demonstrating that the device helps to do any work, just that it can climb.
> 
> Ralph



Well, call customer service and ask for your money back.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ronj

The title didnt mention coconuts.

----------


## Ralphxyz

I was just guessing at coconuts, the tall straight trunk reminded me of them but as was suggested probable it is a bamboo.

Ralph

----------


## Frank S

A machine like this could just as easily be used for ascending most any tree by removing the sucker limbs flush with the trunk on the way up Trees that produce huge lower limbs excluded

----------


## greyhoundollie

Maybe the machine is used to get kittens out of giant bamboo trees so that the fire department folks can stay back at the fire station cooking. Coconut shrimp anybody?

----------


## Frank S

> Maybe the machine is used to get kittens out of giant bamboo trees so that the fire department folks can stay back at the fire station cooking. Coconut shrimp anybody?



We once had six kittens show up with their momma in tow. SO we put out food and water for them. a few weeks later I hear this symphony of mewing from somewhere. When I finally located the source it was those 6 kittens all sitting on the cross arm of a utility pole. My wife asked what was I going to do. Nothing I said, they were stupid enough to get themselves up there let's see if they are smart enough to find their way back down, that pole doesn't have any lines going to it so there is no electricity to hurt them.

----------

